# Plant ID please.



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

Need some help identifying this plant. Lost information when I got it from a fellow collector.









thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi hariom,

Possibly Myrophyllum mattogrossense?


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks Seattle. I think its the same.


----------

